# 8n side mout distributor



## bigtom (Jun 29, 2020)

I am working on a 1951 8n I bought that has been sitting for who only knows how long.after going through the distributor ,clean, new bushing,points condenser. I fought with my new dist cap for longer than I would like to admit, old one cracked, finally after stepping back. I removed the little cover disc, or cap or what ever it is called.and attempted to slide my new Tisco replacement cap over it and the inside diameter is to small. the old cap it fits right in as it should and not as a result of the crack. has anyone had a simular issue with a Tisco cap? is there a after markit disc-cover that needs to be used with the Tisco cap? just want to see if anyone has had issues like this before


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have bought tune up kits for my 8n's and I'll say that these aftermarket parts are hit and miss. I've done a tune up on one of mine, and had to use the old rotor and cap as the new cap fit on the distributor, but the rotor beat up the inside of the cap when I turned it over! Both were trashed.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You could try NAPA to see if they can find you a match, or try Yesterday's Tractor, Steiner, or other reputable tractor parts supplier. Everything is made in China these days, some of their products are not correct.


----------

